# Seaweed?



## fishbubbles (Sep 16, 2011)

Ive noticed in a couple of stores that they are selling seaweed also for freshwater fish. Would it be a good treat for my cichlids? Or should I stay away from it? Are there any veggies that I can give to them?
Thanks!


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

all of our fish eat seaweed..even the killies.


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

They can eat it, won't hurt them a bit. I my Africans like veggies. Also you can add plants to cichlid tanks they don't destroy everything but will nip on it every now and again. I'll be adding live plants to mine soon. I have a few already but are in a grow out tank to go in with them.


----------

